# question for females



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Does your Dp/Dr get 10x worse during your menses? I find myself feeling really really crappy more than ever...I feel more anxious and tend to make extreme decisions right before (like breaking up with my bf).


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes. I get very irrational right before.


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

Me as well. Estrogen and Progesterone drop right before the menses start. Also, copper rises.

Have you had your hormone levels tested?



Lisa32 said:


> Does your Dp/Dr get 10x worse during your menses? I find myself feeling really really crappy more than ever...I feel more anxious and tend to make extreme decisions right before (like breaking up with my bf).


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Pure said:


> Me as well. Estrogen and Progesterone drop right before the menses start. Also, copper rises.
> 
> Have you had your hormone levels tested?


No I have not, thanks for reminding me, plus have not had my Vit. D levels checked and heard many people with anxiety are deficient in it.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine was ridiculous. My dr would get way worse to the point that I physically noticed my anxiety and depression sky rocket. I would nearly go blind from the anxiety being heightened. It felt like the after effects of when someone shines a bright light in your face but also I would have negative racing thoughts and clench my jaw constantly. Vitamin b12 sublingual, upping my syntheroid to 50 and getting an iud completely cured me of dr and got my pms under control.


----------

